# Kylie Jenner Cosmetics in Dubai



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, from where can I get Kylie Jenner cosmetics in Dubai? I want to buy from some store not online.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can't, they're not available. Only online.


----------

